# compilazione gnome-doc-utils

## dawnfade

ciao ragazzi

su due macchine in ufficio ho rimpiazzato debian con gentoo

su una macchina tutto e' filato liscio

sull'altra invece la compilazione di gnome si pianta su gnome-doc-utils

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> File "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.1/work/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.1/doc/gnome-doc-make/../../xml2po/xml2po/xml2po", line 145
> 
>     print VERSION
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                          System Settings
> ...

 

ho provato a riemergiare le dipendenze libxslt e intltool ma l'errore che mi da e' sempre lo stesso

----------

## dawnfade

ok me lo sono risolto

eselect python set 1

il problema veniva da python 3

----------

## dawnfade

Proseguendo sono stato fermato da un altro errore

 *Quote:*   

> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
> 
> make[1]: *** [Programs/GtkLauncher] Error 1
> 
> make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.2.5/work/webkit-1.2.5'
> ...

 

qualche idea?

----------

## tjad

Thanks! Worked for me  :Smile: 

Grazie! Per me ha funzionato  :Smile: 

----------

